# IIS 7.5 Self Signed Certificate problem



## TechOz (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi,
I am creating self sigend certificates in IIS 7.5 as they are only for internal use. The problem I have is that I want to create them so that they last for 10 years as it is only a dev environment.

I can't see an option in IIS 7.5 where you can specify a the time the certificate is valid for. By default it creates certificates that expire in 1 year. Is there a way I can change this so it creates them so they are valid for 10 years ???

Any help is appreciated.

Cheers 
Jeff


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Can you tell me how you created the certificate?

If you did it by CMD you just add another filed onto it (V: then amount of days)

More info: How to create a self-signed SSL Certificate


----------



## TechOz (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Laxer,
thansk fro the reply, I created it withing IIS 7.5.

Just trying to work out how to change the certificate validity from 1 year to 10 Years.

Cheers
Jeff


----------

